# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  All sorts of colors

## sargentodiaz

A thread where we share things based solely upon their color.

Here's my first:

----------

Kris P Bacon (01-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Canadianeye

Glow in the dark pig.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Kris P Bacon

One of my drawings, ink and color pencil. Eat about 8 and you will see lots of pretty colors... :Smiley ROFLMAO: P1010133.JPG

----------

Madison (04-28-2019),sargentodiaz (01-24-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40346

----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40347

----------


## sargentodiaz

Attachment 40348

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Blue.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Pink.jpg

----------


## MrMike



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.png

----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Black.jpg

----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.png

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Red-Tailed

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors3.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors2.jpg

----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Fractal.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Pink.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Blue.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Gold.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Green.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Purple.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Silver.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Here come a whole lot of awesome stuff.

Black.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Blue.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Gold.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Green.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Pink.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Purple.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Red.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Silver.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

There a small shop hidden away in Vienna that gold plates all sorts of things, specializing in roses. As a joke, I once gave my boss a gold-plated horse turd from the Lipizzaner stallions, a favorite of he and his wife.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Gold.jpg
You would never believe how much Harrod's is asking for this.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Gold.jpg
> You would never believe how much Harrod's is asking for this.


$1,250.00 if you buy it directly from Lalique but  $5,600 if you get it from Firstdibs

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Pink.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Silver.jpg

----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Blue.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Brown.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Silver.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Black.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Gold.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Pink.jpg

----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors2.jpg

----------

Madison (04-28-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors2.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## IvanLeFou

IMGP9329 by Benjamin B., sur Flickr

----------

sargentodiaz (05-08-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Red.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

English countryside

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Colors.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

dupe

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

